

Ask HN: What's the state of machine learning, and should new entrants pursue it? - sendos

What's the state of machine learning today, as a field? Have the "big problems" been solved (and only evolutionary tweaks remain), or are there major problems still to be solved?<p>The question is mainly related to whether it makes sense today for someone to go into this field, or is it too late for major contributions to be made?
======
jayrobin
Andrew Ng's course on Machine Learning (<https://www.coursera.org/course/ml>)
has rave reviews whenever I see it mentioned. It just started again a few
weeks ago and I had hoped to join this time, but other commitments made that
impossible.

As for the other part of your question...You may as well be asking if it's too
late to research 'science'. Machine Learning may have been studied for a fair
few years now, but it is still very much in its infancy. The possible
developments in this area we can't yet imagine dwarfs the possible
developments we can, which in turn dwarfs the 'major contributions' so far.

------
ig1
There's still plenty of new ground to be covered, have a look at conference
proceedings to see what areas are currently hot.

